# deoderant help



## ktea (Sep 16, 2005)

a lot of people responded to the post someone made about deoderant...

I use Mitchem (spelling) and it's supposed to be "so effective you could skip a day" haha... but it doesn't seem to be doing a good job.. i sweat a quite a bit. I tried different types of mitchem (I forget what kinds there are, but none of them did anything different) ...yeah, i've also tried secret deoderants and dove as well...

*Anyone know of a deoderant that would help with the sweating?* those are really the only deoderants i've tried =\ sweat=gross

any ideas are appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thank you!


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 16, 2005)

I use Ban roll-on.  It's a fairly effective antiperspirant and also a good deodorant.  Also, I've had good luck with Degree in the past but their new formulations aren't quite as good.

If it's really bad that no store antiperspirants help, though, it might be worth a trip to the doctor.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 17, 2005)

I use the Ban stick on really humid days...it seems to have an extra "oomph" that my usual Mitchum gel doesnt have. Does anyone know if Ban makes a gel formulation, because I've ruined a few shirts with deoderant stains LOL
Also if the sweatings REALLY bad I hear that a derm and inject Botox (scary I know!) in your armpits to stop the sweating if its that profuse.
Botox is strange isnt it? Ive also heard that people who love heels but hate the pain that comes with walking in them that they botox the ball and heel or their feet to "cushion" them from the pain. HTH!


----------



## Endit (Sep 17, 2005)

I love Mitchum! It is a miracle for me!


----------



## ktea (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_I use Ban roll-on.  It's a fairly effective antiperspirant and also a good deodorant.  Also, I've had good luck with Degree in the past but their new formulations aren't quite as good.

If it's really bad that no store antiperspirants help, though, it might be worth a trip to the doctor._

 

oh! thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll look into ban roll-on and maybe Degree as a backup haha thanks


----------



## ktea (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_I use the Ban stick on really humid days...it seems to have an extra "oomph" that my usual Mitchum gel doesnt have. Does anyone know if Ban makes a gel formulation, because I've ruined a few shirts with deoderant stains LOL
Also if the sweatings REALLY bad I hear that a derm and inject Botox (scary I know!) in your armpits to stop the sweating if its that profuse.
Botox is strange isnt it? Ive also heard that people who love heels but hate the pain that comes with walking in them that they botox the ball and heel or their feet to "cushion" them from the pain. HTH!_

 
oh my haha.. I don't know what Botox means lol

thanks


----------



## MACreation (Sep 19, 2005)

I started using adidas women's deo...works awesome!!


----------



## vampygirl (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi there-

I've been told that Certain Dri is the best thing for this.  You have to apply it at night or similar.  I've seen it at Target.

I think I might have to try Ban!


----------



## Janice (Sep 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_I started using adidas women's deo...works awesome!!_

 
I've been trying to find this everywhere! I am having no luck, where do you buy yours at?!


----------

